# Suggestions?



## bostaurus (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a pontiled vet bottle I need cleaned.  Any one have suggestions on folks that do a good job?I think we had a list of folks on the old site, along with the comments...good and bad.


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 18, 2014)

The only person that I would recommend is Lou Lambert, his site www.oldwestglass you can contact him there about price and mailing......Andy


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you Andy.  I saw that Jeff Noordsy had a bottle for sale that was cleaned by him.  Two recommendations...good enough for me.


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 23, 2014)

Also Jeff Wichmann at American Bottle Auctions has Lou do all his cleaning when needed, Hes the best............Andy


----------



## lblackvelvet (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello Andy,     I know there are different prices for every bottle, But what is the average price to have a bottle tumbled by one of the pro's that you have mentioned ?  Thanks,  Kevin.....


----------



## LC (Feb 23, 2014)

I just tried that email address Andy an a page came up with web page results ?? Tried saving the address in my contact list in my email and it would not except it because it was not a valid email address . Would like to talk to him about cleaning .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 23, 2014)

It's oldwestbottles, not glass. http://www.oldwestbottles.com/


----------



## LC (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Eric .


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry about that. Eric got it correct...............


----------

